
Does the SunChips bag really break down in a Compost Heap? - dwwoelfel
http://www.cockeyed.com/science/compost_chips/sunchips.php
======
celias
I tried a similar experiment this summer. I put an empty SunChips bag on top
of my compost heap for 3 weeks and didn't notice any degradation.

